

Chicago police are running a horrifying CIA-style black site out of a warehouse - dcposch
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/24/8101169/chicago-police-cia-black-site

======
hga
Except if you look at the timeline, this particular facility started up in the
late '90s, and continues a multi-decade pattern of abuse, so it's at
best/worst the reverse, " _CIA has been running horrifying Chicago police
style black sites_ ". At least per the original _Guardian_ account:
[http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/24/chicago-
polic...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/24/chicago-police-
detain-americans-black-site)

(Which, BTW, should replace the posted link, since that minor detail makes the
spin of original and current as I type this _The Verge_ link blatantly wrong.
Heck, is it even news that Chicago police are severely abusive?)

